# Sony trinitron- kv-27ts27



## ortega (Mar 2, 2009)

saludos colegas aqui tengo este sony que no me da ni sonido, ni audio..  solo solo hace el intento de prender , como es un de 32'' tiene 4 tarjetas verticalmente agregadas al chasi, entonces no se ni por donde empesar ........jejejejjej


----------



## unleased! (Mar 2, 2009)

sonido y audio son lo mismo...
comprueba el transistor de lineas que esté bién y también los voltajes de la fuente y los diodos.
explica mejor los sintomas que no somos adivinos!
el modelo que describes es de 27" no de 32, con chasis LN-1.

saludos!


----------



## ortega (Mar 2, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta

pero la etapa de linea esta bien, el vortaje llega hasta el flyback y me trabaja el ocilado y hace el sonido como si fuera a ensender pero ni se escucha ni se ve........


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2009)

Fijate en el piloto rojo, si hace intermitencias.
Fijate si cuando se enciende hace un ruido de la corriente electrotatica.
Cuando se apaga hace algun ruido?
Justo cuando se apaga luce el codigo de fallo del led.

Si es una TV de mas de 10 años, una solucion rapida es cambiar todos los condensadores del secundario de la fuente de alimentacion, solo los mas cercanos al diodo rectificador.

Suelen ser unos 7 condensadores, el gordote  del primario no es necesario cambiarlo

Por cierto jejejejejeje


----------



## unleased! (Mar 3, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Si es una TV de mas de 10 años, una solucion rapida es cambiar todos los condensadores del secundario de la fuente de alimentacion, solo los mas cercanos al diodo rectificador.


 Creo que la tele tiene mas de 20 años. en este caso, por el tiempo de la tele no es mala idea. Si te dedicas a reparación te recomendaría comprar un capacimetro, te ahorra mucho tiempo. Son baratos pero no muy faciles de localizar.
Retoca las soldaduras del flyback y las del yugo en la placa. Algunas veces dan este tipo de fallo.

saludos!


----------



## ortega (Mar 4, 2009)

gracias por sus respuestas ya retoque las soldaduras que note aparte las de el flyback y el yugo.. antes de cambiar los condensadores, medi voltaje en el secundario del transformadorr y hay lo que me esta saliendo es 4 voltios y algo donde deveria aver 150 mas o menos medi los diodos y estan bien pero no se por que es que esta saliendo tan poco voltaje del secundariooooo,......


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Un capacimetro no suele facilitar gran cosa, normalmente es un problema de ESR o resistencia interna del condensador.

Te recomiendo cambiar condensadores son baratos y te ahorras problemas posteriores.

Debes pedirlos de 105ºC y tensiones iguales o ligeramente superiores, pero cuidado fijate en el tamaño para que entren entre los componentes vecinos.

Piensa que al contener liquido se evapora, como se degrada se calienta mas y como se calienta mas se degrada mas.


----------



## ortega (Mar 12, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta , ya cambie los condensadores del la parte secundaria claro los que estan despues del diodo rectificador y me sigue marcando un coltaje de 4.30 voltaje directo..... ¿?¿?¿¿?¿¿?¿?¿


----------



## MARCOS CEDEÑO (Mar 19, 2009)

revisa los capacitores asociados al regulador d voltaje,sobre todo el q esta a la salida d voltaje regulado, cambialos todos no te fies del capacimetro.¡¡¡


----------



## GSUSR (Dic 26, 2011)

buen dia.

tengo un problema similar, igual serie de tv. aparte me da 4 parpadeos el led del stanby... ¿como puedo saber las lecturas de los parpadeos para saber mas espesificamente el problema?


----------

